# some of our Highlands



## allenacres (Jul 19, 2008)

DH and I raise Scottish Highlands. We are going into our 3rd year. We raise them to help clear our forested property and for the beef. I need to get some more recent photos but here are a few shots from this year.












This is our bull, Talisker, he is a little over 2yo


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 19, 2008)

They are such beautiful animals!


----------



## allenacres (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you! The first calf is Wellington (as in Beef...) but I think we are going to keep him as a bull and sell him. He is soooooooo friendly and comes from really good stock.  The second calf you see standing up in the second photo is 'Slow roast'. He got stuck coming out, 1 foot only and I had to pull him out. His mother is a "not so nice" cow and would not let me help until she was exhausted. stinkin cows


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2008)

those are some goodlooking cows.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 24, 2008)

Lovely! I hope to get to meet them sometime...perhaps at the fair!


----------

